# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #211

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 211 for the week September 12th - September 18th, 2010.

*Links to UWN*

Link to Wiki Page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue211Link to PDF: http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/U..._Issue_211.pdf

*In This Issue*

Welcome New Ubuntu MembersWelcome New Ubuntu DevelopersUbuntu Open Week, request for instructorsUbuntu App Developer WeekArchive frozen for preparation of Ubuntu 10.10Fixing Community ProcessesReflections on Ubuntu, Canonical and the march to free software adoptionAlternative UDS AccomodationUbuntu Cowntdown 10.10Ubuntu StatsLoCo NewsLaunchpad NewsUbuntu Forums NewsMy role in UbuntuHelping improve Ruby on Debian and UbuntuUbuntu Server Guide RetrospectiveThis week in design  17 September 2010In The PressIn The BlogosphereCanonical announces provisional Ubuntu Developer Summit tracksA Canonical ControversyWhy Red Hat should fear Amazon LinuxBazaar team: want to work on Bazaar?Canonical ISD: Ubuntu Pay is open for translationsUbuntu Hardware Summit in Taipei 11 days awayFeatured PodcastsWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and SecurityUWN Sneak PeekAnd much much more

*General Community News*

*Welcome New Ubuntu Members*

The approval results from the September 16th Americas Membership meeting are as follows:

David E. Rondon

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Emerlinghttps://launchpad.net/~emerling

David has been using Ubuntu since back in 2005, but really got into the LoCo around '07. He's helped organize more than 20 local successful events in Venezuela, and recently started to put together a new regional LoCo. In the future, he plans to continue with his heavy involvement in organizing events and increase translations of the Wayuunaiki language. His application came with strong support from other LoCo members.

*Welcome New Ubuntu Developers*

The following is the results of the Developer Membership Board meeting held on September 14, 2010:

==== MOTU ====

Artur Rona - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArturRona/MOTUApplicationBilal Akhtar - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BilalAkhtar/MOTUApplicationBhavani Shankar - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bhavani_Shankar/MOTUApplication

==== Universe Contributor ====

Angel Abad - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AngelAbad/Un...torApplication

==== Per Package Upload ====

Ahmed El-Mahmoudy - http://tinyurl.com/2a6mbay

==== Kernel Package Set ====

Steve Conklin - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SteveConklin...perApplication

For more information go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000763.html

*Ubuntu Open Week, request for instructors*

Here at Ubuntu we love to give training sessions over IRC. Since Developer and App Developer Week cover the more advanced end of the spectrum we have something for normal users -- Ubuntu Open Week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek

If you look at the last schedule you'll see that there's still some pretty development focused sessions there:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekLucid

I am looking for instructors, specifically those of you who have never taught a class before. Now that developer week is separate, we have some leeway to make these sessions more productive for end users, so I'm looking for some more end-user type questions. So, if you're interested in helping out by teaching a session dive into the prep page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep and submit your ideas!

As always, if your Local Team wants to run a concurrent Open Week in your own native language feel free to branch from this wiki page and arrange something, please let me know so I can help get the word out.

Here at Ubuntu we love to give training sessions over IRC. Since Developer and App Developer Week cover the more advanced end of the spectrum we have something for normal users  Ubuntu Open Week. We're looking for instructors, specifically those of you who have never taught a class before. Now that developer week is separate, we have some leeway to make these sessions more productive for end users.

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2129

*Ubuntu App Developer Week*

Just a reminder that Ubuntu App Developer Week begins on Monday, September 27th and ends on Friday, October 1st, 2010.  The line up of sessions proves to be as great as past sessions.  These session will run from 1400 UTC to 2000 UTC daily during the last week of September.

For more information on how you can participate in Ubuntu App Developer Week as well as what sessions are happening and who is leading those sessions please go to:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDev...cDeveloperWeek

*Archive frozen for preparation of Ubuntu 10.10*

On Thursday, September 16th Robbie Williamson announced:

We are two weeks out from the 10.10 release candidate and a little over 3 weeks from the final release, so as many of you have probably already noticed, the archive is now frozen and will not thaw again before release.

During the freeze, all uploads to main must be approved by a member of the release team, so if you have fixes that are important to get in and will need discussion, please do get in touch as soon as possible. Uploads to main should at this point focus on release-critical bugs only.

The list of release-critical bugs that we want to still try to resolve before the release candidate on September 30 is tracked here:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ma...ilestone=27462

Additional bugs that are still considered "targets of opportunity" for the release are found at:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+bugs

For more information go to the original posting at:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/031433.html

*Fixing Community Processes*

Jono Bacon writes - Recently a few people have shared stories with me about how they have run up against processes that felt too complex or overly formal, processes that they feel have got in the way of the just do it philosophy that runs deep in the Free Software culture.

My view has always been pretty simple here: the whole point of processes is to organize creativity in ways that (a) reduce confusion (b) optimize collaboration and output, and particularly in Free Software, (c) maintain transparency.

The challenge with projects such as Ubuntu is that our community is huge, and encompasses many different teams, each with their own processes. With this kind of scale it is almost impossible to do a process sanity check with any kind of regularity. As such, we really rely on a Find It And Fix It approach to things. In other words, if you feel a process is to complicated or formalized and actually makes collaboration less attractive, then we need to take a step back, review the process, and improve it.

The underlying moral of this story is  if you come up against a process that is sub-optimal, we should never, and I mean never, ever, ever, ever just say well, that is the process and that is how it works.

For more information go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/09/17/...ity-processes/

*Reflections on Ubuntu, Canonical and the march to free software adoption*

Prompted in part by the critique of Canonicals code contributions to the kernel and core GNOME infrastructure, Mark has been pondering whether or not he feels good about what he does every day and how it's done. He talks about his motivation for working on Ubuntu and some of the project's achievements. It's quite a motivational post and worth a read.

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/517

*Alternative UDS Accomodation*

Ubuntu folk will soon be flocking to Florida in the United States for the next Ubuntu Developer Summit. Some people have been fortunate enough to receive sponsorship from Canonical, while others are sponsored by another organisation or are being self-sponsored. Martin has put together details for people who are arranging their own accommodation to make things easier for non-sponsored people to attend.

http://doctormo.org/2010/09/16/alter...accommodation/

*Ubuntu Cowntdown 10.10*

The countdown banners for Ubuntu 10.10 are now up. This time, they dont require JavaScript and thus work fine even on WordPress.com blogs. With only 20 days left to release, now is a good time to add them to your site!

http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/09...untdown-10-10/

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (79774) +472 over last weekCritical (34) +4 over last weekUnconfirmed (39090) +164 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (1) -3 over last week
 2. Spanish (8189) -93 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (31306) -1155 over last week
 4. French (36695) -157 over last week
 5. German (53634) -212 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Ubuntu logo must be shiny - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25841/Add the ability to queue extractions in Archive Manager - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25842/Save my programs list! - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25839/Multithread powered file compression - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25873/There should be an indicator for new Podcast episodes  - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25880/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*Top 5 Voted New StackExchange Questions This Week*

http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4329/ - Ubuntu without Flash (?)http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4324/ - How can I change the order of the users in the login screen?http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4360/ - No Network Manager icon in the notification area, so I can't use my VPN connection.http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4408/ - What should I do when Ubuntu freezes?http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4420/ - Where do applications typically store data?

People Contributing the best questions and answers this week:
http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/1859/ndruk - ændrükhttp://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/667/dv3500ea - dv3500eahttp://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/1958/ralf - Ralfhttp://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/270/koushik - koushikhttp://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/449/oli - Oli

For more information visit: http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com

*LoCo News*

*Ubuntu LoCo Team Directory - A Call for Translations*

The LoCo Team Directory Dev Team released a new version of the LoCo Team Directory [0] (v0.2.18). With this release there are quite a few new cool features including:

The use of real names instead of user namesPicture feeds throughout the LoCo DirectoryAccess to the #ubuntu-locoteams channel on freenode directly from the LoCo Directory websiteUse of the new "Ubuntu Font"

With all of these changes, there are also a number of changes to the translation strings. We would like to ask your help in updating the translations for the LoCo Team Directory. If you would like to help us translate the Ubuntu LoCo Team Directory, please visit the translations page [1] on Launchpad. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask myself or one of the other LoCo Team Directory Devs [2] or join #ubuntu-locoteams on freenode.

[0] http://loco.ubuntu.com/
[1] https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory
[2] https://edge.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/003922.html

*David Rubin: Ubuntu Books, The Unboxing*

The Ubuntu-ZA team have received their complimentary copies of the Official Ubuntu Book as well as the Official Ubuntu Server Book. David wonders what should be done with the books now that the team has them and lists some suggestions. What do other teams do? Feel free to comment!

http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2010/09/...-the-unboxing/

*Launchpad News*

*Launchpad Blog: Everything in Launchpad*

Matthew Revell and Jono Bacon have been compiling a list of Launchpad features over the last summer. The current list is up on the Launchpad wiki, if you find something that is missing, feel free to add it!

http://blog.launchpad.net/general/ev...g-in-launchpad

*David Planella: Ubuntu 11.04 Translation plans*

David announces that translation plans for Ubuntu 11.04 are already on the way. He includes way that you can get involved, and points out that his personal focus will be on outreach. He also calls out for suggestions and ideas.

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2...lations-plans/

*Launchpad Blog: What's your favourite project in Launchpad*

Launchpad's featured project list is often a great way to find out about new and interesting software projects that are hosted in Launchpad. The Launchpad blog asks "What's your favourite project in Launchpad?". The comments already include some interesting projects, feel free to add yours!

http://blog.launchpad.net/general/wh...t-in-launchpad

*Brian Murray: Launchpad Greasemonkey Scripts in Chromium Browser*

Brian has been working on getting the Launchpad Greasemonkey scripts on par for the Chromium browser than the Firefox browser. The scripts mostly works, with some minor issues. Brian also provides instructions for obtaining the scripts.

http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=89

*Ubuntu Forums News*

*Joe Barker: New Forum Staff (Again!)*

Joe reports on the new Ubuntu Forum staff that have joined the team. They are pytheas22, BkkBonanza, CharlesA, uRock, s.fox, howefield. Congratulations to the new moderator staff and thanks for your great work!

http://blog.joeb454.com/2010/09/new-forum-staff-again/

*The Planet*

*Multiple Posters: My role in Ubuntu*

This past week many of those who work on Ubuntu at Canonical posted about their role in Ubuntu and related projects. These stories are quite informative and you may find some inspiring as well.

Ken VanDine: http://blogs.gnome.org/kenvandine/20...ove-what-i-do/Ara Pulido: http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...o-far-so-good/Paul Hummer: http://theironlion.net/blog/2010/09/15/what-i-do/Jono Bacon: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/09/16/...and-the-chasm/Michael Terry: http://mterry.name/log/2010/09/15/wh...-oem-services/Jamie Strandboge: http://penguindroppings.wordpress.co.../15/what-i-do/James Westby: http://jameswestby.net/weblog/ubuntu/19-what-I-work-onKees Cook: http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives...the-ecosystem/Matt Trudel: http://blog.cyphermox.net/2010/09/lo...ew-months.htmlMartin Pitt: http://www.piware.de/2010/09/what-i-do/Joshua Hoover: http://joshuahoover.com/2010/09/16/f...ne-e-t-and-me/Alex Chiang: http://www.chizang.net/alex/blog/201...g-the-warthog/Ronald McCollam: http://voices.canonical.com/ronald.m...y-you-do-here/Colin King: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmac...in-my-dna.html

*Lucas Nussbaum: Helping improve Ruby on Debian and Ubuntu*

Lucas created a wiki page that lists improvements and tasks for Ruby in Debian and Ubuntu. He stresses that many pending tasks requires only requires basic packaging skills to solve. If you'd like to get involved in packaging for Ubuntu, this might be a good way to get involved.

http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=575

*Adam Sommer - Ubuntu Server Guide Retrospective*

Adam looks at the Ubuntu Server Guide development over the last release cycle. Packaged versions have been dropped, cloud sections have been updated and a new section for Puppet has been added.

http://adamsommer.blogspot.com/2010/...ospective.html

*Canonical Design Blog: This week in design  17 September 2010*

This week the big news was all about closure as the final freeze on the desktop for 10.10 is now upon us. This means that we enter a period of bug fixing and the focus of design work shifts more towards 11.04 as we start to prepare for UDS in October... Weve also been working on the t-shirts for 10.10 to be handed out at UDS  but more on these and an exciting shirt related project soon.

For more information go to:

http://design.canonical.com/2010/09/...eptember-2010/

*In The Press*

*Shuttleworth Responds to Ubuntu's Critics*

OSNews brings us an article regarding Mark Shuttleworth's response to recent criticism that cited Ubuntu and Canonical do not contribute enough code back to their upstream projects. The article continues by detailing the ways in which Ubuntu and Canonical have contributed to the overall progress of Linux. To read the full article, click the link below:

http://www.osnews.com/story/23809/Sh...untu_s_Critics

*Windows 7 vs Ubuntu 10.04*

Barry Collins of PCPro Magazine asks the ever popular question: Is Linux finally ready for the desktop? In an attempt to find he pits Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04 against each other to find out. To see the results and ready all about the benchmarks, follow the link below:

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/features/3611...s-ubuntu-10-04

*Canonical gets physical with Ubuntu Linux*

All of us are used to controlling our desktops with a mouse - but what if you could control your desktop with your body - is the question Canonical has been asking recently. The article below follows some of the comments made by the Canonical Development team and the various ways this may materialize in the Ubuntu of the future. To read more, follow the link:

http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner...al-with-u.html

*Ubuntu 10.10 moves towards completion*

Maverick Meerkat follows the Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS release so for some this offers a chance to experiment, with a little wider tolerance for more revolutionary features. Ubuntu developer, Dave Walker, talks us through some new features and development background.

http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/opinion/u...ds-completion/

*In The Blogosphere*

*Belinda Lopez: Getting to the aha moments for kids and computers*

Weve created a generation that is a great consumer of technology but were not enabling them with the right tools and skills to help them move from simple consumers to developers of that and even newer technology. Belinda asks whether you can remember the first time you had that 'aha' moment where you first realized that you can make your computer do new things, and whether we should do something to give kids today that same opportunity.

http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/2010/...nd-technology/

*Ed Hewitt: Dropbox vs Ubuntu One*

On Ubuntu, the two main file syncing services available are Dropbox and Ubuntu One. Ed has been bouncing between these two services since Ubuntu One was released last year. Dropbox has been around since 2007, and has been the leader in this market. Ed decided to write up a a review of both services to compare how they stack up against each other.

http://www.edhewitt.co.uk/2010/09/15...vs-ubuntu-one/

*Ubuntu One Evolves for Maverick*

Christopher Tozzi, WorksWithU, looks at the improvements to Ubuntu One in Ubuntu 10.10.
Ubuntu One, Canonicals file-sharing service that has until now been little more than a Dropbox copycat, has evolved for Maverick Meerkat in ways that finally help set it apart from its competitors.  Heres a look at some of the updates to the service, and what they infer about Canonicals longterm plans.

Traditionally, Ubuntu One has done little more than allow users to store data in the cloud and automatically sync it between different computers.  Ubuntu 10.04 added a few new features to the service, like syncing Firefox bookmarks, but in general theres been little to distinguish Ubuntu One from competitors like Dropboxother than the latters cross-platform support, which Ubuntu One lacked until now.

For more information go to:

http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Works...3/upTlVW6QnrI/

*Unity Netbook Interface Debuts for Ubuntu 10.10*

Christopher Tozzi,WorksWithU writes - Its been a while since we last took a look at Unity, the new version of Ubuntu customized for netbooks.  A lot has changed since then, however, so its time for some updates on how the desktop environment is evolving.

We first blogged about Unity when Canonical introduced it back in May.  We made some unfair conclusions at that time, failing to appreciate the extent to which the interface was still in development.

For more information go to:

http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Works...3/zUVASNQ8ApI/

*In Other News*

*Canonical announces provisional Ubuntu Developer Summit tracks*

Canonical Ltd., the commercial sponsor of Ubuntu, unveiled the a list of provisional tracks for the Ubuntu Developer Summit (UDS) scheduled for October 25-29, 2010 in Orlando, Florida.

To be confirmed, along with more announced, in coming weeks, the tracks were made available today on the newly-launched UDS site. The site is a destination for information about the event for the key participants in Ubuntu's development, from Canonical engineers and community members to ISVs and partners.

For more information go to:

http://www.canonical.com/news/uds-october-2010

*A Canonical Controversy*

Mark Shuttleworths blog was added into Planet Gnome after he made a request for it to be added. Why is this a controversy? Mainly because some people want blogs that are featured on Planet Gnome to be from authors that are active in the Gnome community and to actually blog about Gnome as a topic. If Canonicals contributions to Gnome are being called into question (as evident from the links in closing thoughts below) then what results is a controversial decision for Marks blog to be added in.

http://linux-blog.org/a-canonical-controversy/

*Why Red Hat should fear Amazon Linux*

While Red Hat's leadership in the enterprise Linux market is without question, the cloud tells a different story altogether. Red Hat's cloud strategy has thus far focused too narrowly on customer retention, opening significant opportunities for Ubuntu to gain traction in the cloud -- and gain traction it has, according to EC2 cloud market statistics.

http://www.infoworld.com/d/open-sour...azon-linux-675

*Bazaar team: want to work on Bazaar?*

Were looking for a very good software engineer to join the Bazaar team at Canonical, working both on the core tool itself and on how its used by Ubuntu developers. We would love to get more applications from people with packaging or distro experience. I want to work with someone whos very driven, wholl reach out to their users and not wait to be told what to do, someone who knows the whole environment we work in, and someone who cares about doing good things.

For more information go to:

http://bazaarvcs.wordpress.com/2010/09/16/bzr-job/

*Canonical ISD: Ubuntu Pay is open for translations*

We are pleased to announce that Ubuntu Pay, the new payment service that allows you to buy commercial software (by means of the Ubuntu Software Centre) or subscriptions to services like Ubuntu One (in the near future), is ready to start accepting translations from the community.

For more information go to:

http://voices.canonical.com/isd/?p=70

*Ubuntu Hardware Summit in Taipei 11 days away*

The Ubuntu Hardware Summit 2010, taking place in Taipei on Friday 25th September is almost upon us. There are over 180 registered participants to the show with only a few days left to sign up for a place. Go to www.ubuntu.com/uhs2010 to find out more details and to see the finalised agenda. Matt Zimmerman will be in Taiwan for the event delivering his first ever Keynote in the region and there are 16 presentations throughout the day tracks ranging on topics from The Cloud, the state of multitouch and the Ubuntu Roadmap.

http://voices.canonical.com/marketing/?p=97

*Featured Podcasts*

*Ubuntu UK Podcast: The Mysterious Stranger*

Laura Cowen, Tony Whitmore and Guest Presenter Mark Johnson (whom you may remember from command line love last time) bring you episode 16 of season 3 of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team!

What weve been doingWe discuss telling developers to learn graphical tools to generate mockups is preferable to creating code samples.In the NewsUpcoming EventsWe talk to Andrew Wafa about openSUSE and the upcoming openSUSE Conference 2010Ubuntu Related NewsListener Feedback

Ogg High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e16_high.ogg

Ogg Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e16_low.ogg

MP3 High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e16_high.mp3

MP3 Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e16_low.mp3

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/09...ious-stranger/

*Lococast.net Episode 6 - Ohio Linuxfest Recap/Interviews*

IntroFeedback: feedback@lococast.netOhio Linuxfest recapClosed Source Web Apps vs Freedom and Open Web AppsStormy's TalkMako's ArticleInterviewsPaul Taglamente & Jacob Peddicord from Ubuntu Ohio LocoCarl Richell - President System 76BooksCraig - Python 3 Object Oriented ProgrammingRick - Art of Community, YUI Learning the Library, Solr Enterprise Search ServerExtro

http://lococast.net/archives/197

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Links will need be verified on or before Saturday, September 18th, 2010

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for September 14th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-09-14Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from September 14th, 1010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2010/20100914Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for September 14th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100914Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for September 14th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-09-14Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for September 15th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/0915Ubuntu Release Team Meeting Minutes for September 17th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-09-17

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday, 21 September 2010*

==== Community Council Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 12:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Technical Board Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== LoCo Council Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda

*Wednesday, 22 September 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/YYYY/MMDD * Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, 23 September 2010*

==== Classroom Team Meeting ====

Start: 01:00 UTCEnd: 02:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Me...genda2010Sep23

==== Ubuntu Women Team Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-women-project on freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of Publication

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda:  * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

*Friday, 24 September 2010*

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday, 25 September 2010*

None Listed at Time of Publication

*Sunday, 26 September 2010*

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

==== Ubuntu Gaming Team Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: Not listed os of publication

*Monday, 27 September 2010*

==== Ubuntu App Developer Week ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10*

*Security Updates*

USN-987-1: Samba vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-987-1USN-975-2: Firefox and Xulrunner regression - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-975-2USN-978-2: Thunderbird regression - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-978-2USN-988-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-988-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

samba 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012868.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

acroread 9.3.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012541.htmlsamba 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012542.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

acroread 9.3.4-1jaunty1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010143.htmlsamba 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010144.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

acroread 9.3.4-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012471.htmlsamba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012472.htmladobereader-deu 9.3.4-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012473.htmlopenbravo-erp 2.50MP-21-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012474.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

acroread 9.3.4-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011708.htmlsamba 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011709.htmladobereader-deu 9.3.4-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011710.htmlopenbravo-erp-openjdk 2.50MP-21-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011711.htmlopensync 0.22-4ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011712.htmlvsftpd 2.2.2-3ubuntu7.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011713.htmlempathy 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011714.htmlcheese 2.30.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011715.htmlpyroom 0.4.1-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011716.htmlhamster-applet 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011717.htmlautomysqlbackup 2.5-5ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011718.htmlsoftware-properties 0.75.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011719.htmldpkg 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011720.htmlgnome-terminal 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011721.htmlcloud-init 0.5.10-0ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011722.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011723.htmlmupen64plus 1.5+dfsg1-7ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011724.htmlcluster-glue 1.0.5-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011725.htmlgnome-shell 2.28.1~git20091125-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011726.htmlphp5 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011727.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-25.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011728.htmllinux 2.6.32-25.44 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011729.html

*Ubuntu 10.10 Updates*

kubuntu-meta 1.202 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007413.htmlllvm-2.8 2.8~20100911-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007414.htmladblock-plus 1.2.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007415.htmlgxmms2 0.7.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007416.htmlgmt 4.5.2-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007417.htmlhplip 3.10.6-1ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007418.htmlgnome-commander 1.2.8.8-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007419.htmlavahi 0.6.27-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007420.htmlgdm-guest-session 0.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007421.htmlptouch-driver 1.3-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007422.htmlsoftware-properties 0.76.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007423.htmlclang 2.8~20100911-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007424.htmlopenscap 0.5.8-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007425.htmldragonegg 2.8~20100911-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007429.htmlcalibre 0.7.18+dfsg-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007426.htmlllvm-gcc-4.2 2.8~20100911-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007428.htmlmedia-player-info 8-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007427.htmlpouetchess 0.2.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007430.htmlser 2.0.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007431.htmlinitramfs-tools 0.98.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007432.htmlpython-apt 0.7.96.1ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007433.htmldebian-installer 20100211ubuntu26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007434.htmlmozplugger 1.14.1-2~exp3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007435.htmlevince 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007436.htmlutouch-grail 1.0.13-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007437.htmlmtdev 1.0.10-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007438.htmlcdrkit 9:1.1.10-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007439.htmleucalyptus 2.0+bzr1239-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007440.htmlgdm 2.30.5-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007441.htmlsessioninstaller 0.20+bzr112-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007442.htmlquickly-widgets 10.09 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007443.htmlgtk-vnc 0.4.1-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007444.htmltotem 2.31.90-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007445.htmlobex-data-server 0.4.5-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007446.htmlalarm-clock 1.2.5-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007447.htmlmanpages 3.24-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007449.htmlarmel-cross-toolchain-base 1.47 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007450.htmlavahi 0.6.27-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007448.htmllibgcal 0.9.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007451.htmlakonadi-googledata 1.2.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007452.htmlgnome-system-tools 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007453.htmlcompiz 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007454.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.12.0-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007455.htmlopenerp-client 5.0.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007456.htmlopenerp-server 5.0.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007457.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.31.91-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007458.htmlgeany 0.19.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007459.htmllibgems-ruby 1.3.7-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007460.htmlpacemaker 1.0.9.1-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007461.htmlruby1.9.1 1.9.2.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007462.htmlacroread 9.3.4-1maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007463.htmlgwibber 2.31.93-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007464.htmledubuntu-live 10.10.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007465.htmlrekonq 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007466.htmlgrads 2.0.a8-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007467.htmlncview 1.93g-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007468.htmlmagics++ 2.8.0.dfsg-4build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007469.htmlpython-scientific 2.8-1.2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007470.htmllibbluedevil 1.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007471.htmlappmenu-gtk 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007472.htmlnco 4.0.1-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007473.htmlv-sim 3.5.1-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007474.htmlgdk-pixbuf 2.21.7-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007475.htmlgnome-bluetooth 2.31.90-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007476.htmlpitivi 0.13.4.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007477.htmleucalyptus 2.0+bzr1239-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007478.htmltotem-pl-parser 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007479.htmltelepathy-glib 0.11.15-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007480.htmlgnomescan 0.6.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007481.htmlgdk-pixbuf 2.21.7-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007482.htmlfile-roller 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007483.htmlfolks 0.1.17-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007484.htmlshotwell 0.7.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007485.htmllibsoup2.4 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007486.htmlgdk-pixbuf 2.21.7-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007487.htmlnautilus-sendto 2.31.90-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007488.htmlnautilus 1:2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007489.htmlgtk2-engines-qtcurve 1.5.2-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007490.htmlevince 2.31.92-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007491.htmlfolks 0.1.17-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007492.htmllinux 2.6.35-21.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007493.htmlqapt 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007494.htmlpwdhash 1.7-8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007495.htmlgupnp-av 0.5.9-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007496.htmlbanshee-community-extensions 1.7.4-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007497.htmldell-recovery 0.67 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007498.htmlmuon 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007499.htmlcowsay 3.03+dfsg1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007500.htmlgnome-orca 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007501.htmlmousetweaks 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007502.htmlwebdeveloper 1.1.8-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007503.htmlmozgest 3.0.3+dfsg-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007504.htmlliblog-log4perl-perl 1.29-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007505.htmladplay 1.6-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007506.htmlextace 1.9.9-6build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007507.htmlcynthiune.app 0.9.5-11ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007508.htmlgpe-conf 0.2.8-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007509.htmlespeak 1.44.03-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007510.htmlbrasero 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007511.htmlgnome-games 1:2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007512.htmlzenity 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007513.htmlpython-distutils-extra 2.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007514.htmldeal.ii 6.3.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007515.htmllibanyevent-perl 5.271-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007516.htmlscribus-ng 1.3.8.dfsg-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007517.htmlpython2.6 2.6.6-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007518.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007519.htmlthaifonts-scalable 1:0.4.14-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007520.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007521.htmlempathy 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007522.htmlzope.testing 3.9.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007523.htmllibmad 0.15.1b-4ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007524.htmlgnome-activity-journal 0.5.0+tb1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007525.htmlmobile-broadband-provider-info 20100910-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007526.htmllandscape-client 1.5.5-0ubuntu0.10.10.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007527.htmlgnome-menus 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007528.htmlsquid 2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007529.htmlubuntu-sso-client 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007530.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.9.18-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007531.htmlgcc-4.5 4.5.1-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007532.htmlsamba 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007533.htmllibwnck 1:2.30.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007534.htmlvino 2.31.91-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007535.htmlunity-place-applications 0.2.20-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007536.htmlunity-place-files 0.5.22-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007537.htmlgnome-desktop 1:2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007538.htmlfluidsynth 1.1.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007539.htmlmutter 2.31.5-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007540.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.35 2.6.35-21.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007541.htmlgtimelog 0.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007542.htmlgcc-4.4 4.4.4-14ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007543.htmlgcc-4.5-armel-cross 1.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007544.htmlhplip 3.10.6-1ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007545.htmlqapt 1.0.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007546.htmlpuppet 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007547.htmlmesa 7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007548.htmlempathy 2.31.92-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007549.htmledubuntu-menueditor 1.3.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007550.htmlcups 1.4.4-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007551.htmlgcc-defaults-armel-cross 1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007552.htmljasper-initramfs 0.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007553.htmllinux-meta 2.6.35.21.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007554.htmllibdebian-installer 0.76ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007555.htmlunity-asset-pool 0.8.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007556.htmlbamf 0.2.48-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007557.htmlmonodevelop 2.4+dfsg-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007558.htmlgpe-soundbite 1.0.6-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007559.htmlmonopd 0.9.3-4.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007560.htmlquickly 0.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007561.htmlgtetrinet 0.7.11-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007562.htmlhw-detect 1.73ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007563.htmlopenssh 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007564.htmlunity 0.2.38-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007565.htmlubuntu-wallpapers 0.31.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007566.htmllibgnomekbd 2.31.5-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007567.htmltevent 0.9.9~git20100522-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007568.htmlldb 1:0.9.13~git20100908-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007569.htmlapt-cacher 1.6.12ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007570.htmlsamba4 4.0.0~alpha13+git+bzr12984.dfsg1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007571.htmlopenchange 1:0.9+svn2158-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007572.htmlmono 2.6.7-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007573.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.9.18-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007574.htmlevolution-mapi 0.30.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007576.htmltelepathy-mission-control-5 1:5.5.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007575.htmltelepathy-spec 0.20.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007577.htmlevolution-rss 0.2.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007578.htmlhumanity-icon-theme 0.5.3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007579.htmllibvirt 0.8.3-1ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007580.htmlbzr-builddeb 2.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007581.htmlllk-linux 2.3~beta1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007582.htmlnvidia-cg-toolkit 3.0.0007-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007583.htmlmadplay 0.15.2b-7build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007584.htmlspace-orbit 1.01-10build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007585.htmlubuntu-mono 0.0.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007586.htmlindicator-sound 0.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007587.htmlsynaesthesia 2.4-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007588.htmlrpm2html 1.11.0-4build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007589.htmlxpuzzles 7.5-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007590.htmlubuntu-restricted-extras 42 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007591.htmlxsidplay 2.0.3-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007592.htmldose2 1.4.2-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007593.htmllibextractor 1:0.5.23+dfsg-7build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007594.htmlido 0.1.13-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007595.htmlpapyon 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007596.htmlpython-poppler 0.12.1-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007597.htmlpdfshuffler 0.5-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007598.htmlexample-content 42 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007599.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.35.21.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007600.htmlpdf2djvu 0.7.4-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007601.htmlpdfcube 0.0.2-3build7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007602.htmlpdfgrep 1.1-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007603.htmlpdftoipe 20091014-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007604.htmlamarok 2:2.3.1-1ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007605.htmlpdf-presenter-console 1.1.1-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007606.htmlgreasemonkey 0.8.20100408.6-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007607.htmlquassel 0.7.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007608.htmlgcc-4.4-armel-cross 1.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007609.htmlmsn-pecan 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007610.htmlgcc-4.4 4.4.4-14ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007611.htmlpopplerkit.framework 0.0.20051227svn-6build3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007612.htmlkde4libs 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007613.htmlkdebase 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007614.htmlkdebase-runtime 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007615.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007616.htmlgambas2 2.21.0-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007617.htmlapvlv 0.0.9.6-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007618.htmlkdegraphics 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007619.htmlgwibber 2.31.93-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007620.htmlpulseaudio 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007621.htmlpulseaudio 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007622.htmlgkrellmss 2.6-7ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007623.htmlrope 0.9.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007624.htmlqsynth 0.3.5-1rebuild1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007625.htmlgwibber 2.31.94-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007626.htmlgo-home-applet 0.2.8-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007627.htmlrhino 1.7R2-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007628.htmlcsound 1:5.12.1~dfsg-5rebuild1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007629.htmlfreewheeling 0.6-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007630.htmlinitramfs-tools 0.98.1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007631.htmllives 1.3.7-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007632.htmlmonodevelop-debugger-mdb 2.4-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007633.htmlmonodevelop-debugger-gdb 2.4-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007634.htmllibcommons-fileupload-java 1.2.1-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007635.htmlaudacious-plugins 2.4.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007636.htmllibtritonus-java 20070428-8build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007637.htmlapt-setup 1:0.45ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007638.htmlvirtualbox-ose 3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007639.htmlmenu 2.1.44ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007640.htmlnetbook-launcher-efl 0.3.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007641.htmllmms 0.4.5-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007642.htmlmuse 1.0.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007643.htmlgcc-defaults-armel-cross 1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007644.htmlgcc-4.4-armel-cross 1.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007645.htmlqtmobility 1.0.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007646.htmlexample-content 43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007647.htmljockey 0.5.10-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007648.htmlpowertop 1.13-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007649.htmlfoomatic-db 20100915-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007650.htmllibvigraimpex 1.7.0+dfsg-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007651.htmlzhone 0-git20090610-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007652.htmlubuntu-sso-client 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007653.htmlubiquity 2.3.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007654.htmlmt-daapd 0.9~r1696.dfsg-16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007655.htmlpoppler 0.14.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007656.htmlindicator-sound 0.4.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007657.htmllibvigraimpex 1.7.0+dfsg-7ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007658.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.7.0~rc1-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007659.htmllprof 1.11.4.dfsg+1.11.4.1-5build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007660.htmldesktopcouch 0.6.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007661.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007662.htmlubuntu-netbook-efl-default-settings 0.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007663.htmlfwts 0.18.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007664.htmllinux-ti-omap4 2.6.35-903.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007665.htmlkdeplasma-addons 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007666.htmlosm2pgsql 0.69+r20104-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007667.htmlubuntu-netbook-default-settings 0.8.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007668.htmlpython3.1 3.1.2+20100915-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007669.htmlpython2.6 2.6.6-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007670.htmlkdevelop 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007671.htmlxorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007672.htmllives 1.3.8-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007673.htmlnotify-extension 1.5.4-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007674.htmlkdevplatform 1.0.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007675.htmlt38modem 1.2.0-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007676.htmlredhat-cluster 3.0.12-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007677.htmlfirefox 3.6.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007678.htmlubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007679.htmlpython2.7 2.7-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007680.htmlkde4libs 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007681.htmlubuntu-netbook-default-settings 0.8.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007682.htmledubuntu-live 10.10.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007683.htmlgworldclock 1.4.4-9ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007684.htmllibdbusmenu 0.3.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007685.htmllibindicate 0.4.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007686.htmllibindicator 0.3.13-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007687.htmlpacemaker 1.0.9.1-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007688.htmlstardict 3.0.1-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007689.htmlpyinotify 0.8.9-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007690.htmledubuntu-artwork 10.10.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007691.htmlaqualung 0.9~beta11-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007692.htmlcmus 2.3.3-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007693.htmlxulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007694.htmllinux 2.6.35-22.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007696.htmlxfce4-genmon-plugin 3.2-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007697.htmlapt 0.8.3ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007695.htmlxfce4-netload-plugin 0.4.0-4ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007698.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.35 2.6.35-22.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007699.htmlxfce4-cpugraph-plugin 0.4.0-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007700.htmlqmmp 0.4.1-1build3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007701.htmljasper-initramfs 0.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007702.htmlmoc 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20091009-1build4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007703.htmlpython-defaults 2.6.6-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007704.htmljasper-initramfs 0.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007705.htmlpotamus 0.10-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007706.htmlxfce4-timer-plugin 0.6.1-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007707.htmledubuntu-menueditor 1.3.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007708.htmlbyobu 3.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007709.htmldistribute 0.6.14-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007710.htmlthunderbird 3.1.4+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007711.htmllibvirt 0.8.3-1ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007712.htmllibvigraimpex 1.7.0+dfsg-7ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007713.htmlseamonkey 2.0.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007714.htmlubuntuone-client 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007715.htmlbzr-explorer 1.1.0~beta1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007716.htmlcloud-init 0.5.15-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007717.htmlntfs-3g 1:2010.8.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007718.htmlxubuntu-default-settings 10.10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007719.htmlxubuntu-artwork 10.10.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007720.htmlkcm-qt-graphicssystem 1.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007721.htmlindicator-application 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007722.htmlbamf 0.2.50-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007723.htmlindicator-appmenu 0.0.11-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007724.htmlgksu 2.0.2-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007725.htmlsystem-config-printer 1.2.3+20100723-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007726.htmlfoomatic-db 20100915-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007727.htmlmysql-5.1 5.1.49-1ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007728.htmlindicator-sound 0.4.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007729.htmlchromium-bsu 0.9.14.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007730.htmllibubuntuone 0.3.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007731.htmlf-spot 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007732.htmlhplip 3.10.6-1ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007737.htmlalsa-driver 1.0.23+dfsg-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007733.htmlalsa-lib 1.0.23-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007734.htmlalsa-utils 1.0.23-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007735.htmlespeak 1.44.04-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007736.htmlphp5 5.3.3-1ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007738.htmlrhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store 0.1.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007739.htmllibgksu 2.0.13~pre1-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007740.htmlxserver-xorg-input-evdev 1:2.3.2-6ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007741.htmlxserver-xorg-input-synaptics 1.2.2-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007742.htmlcasper 1.244 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007743.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007744.htmlu-boot-linaro 2010.09~rc1.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007745.htmlcheckbox 0.10.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007746.htmlqtcreator 2.0.1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007748.htmladblock-plus 1.2.2-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007747.htmlfirebug 1.5.4-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007749.htmlsamba 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007750.htmlqemu-kvm 0.12.5+noroms-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007751.htmlmesa 7.9~git20100909-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007752.htmlnodejs 0.1.97-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007753.htmllibhdhomerun 20100828-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007754.htmlhdhomerun-config-gui 20100828-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007755.htmlceve 1.4-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007756.htmlperdition 1.18-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007757.htmlmythexport 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007758.htmlfirefox 3.6.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007759.htmlmythbuntu-common 0.54-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007760.htmlgutenprint 5.2.6-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007761.htmlh264enc 9.2.7~dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007762.htmlfai 3.4.2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007763.htmlebook-tools 0.2.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007764.htmlgnome-commander 1.2.8.8-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007765.htmlaptdaemon 0.31+bzr503-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007766.htmlxserver-xorg-input-evdev 1:2.3.2-6ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007767.htmllives 1.3.9-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007768.htmlh264enc 9.2.8~dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007769.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007770.htmlhuman-theme 0.39.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007771.htmldojo 1.4.3+dfsg1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007772.htmlubiquity 2.3.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007773.htmlsystem-config-printer 1.2.3+20100723-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007774.htmllibdebian-installer 0.76ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007775.htmlbluedevil 1.0~rc4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007776.htmlclutter-1.0 1.2.12-0ubuntu12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007777.htmlindicator-appmenu 0.0.11-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007778.htmlubuntu-netbook-default-settings 0.8.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007779.htmldebian-installer 20100211ubuntu27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007780.htmljasper-initramfs 0.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007781.htmlbrdesktop-config 0.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007782.htmlmutter 2.31.5-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007783.htmlcommand-not-found 0.2.40ubuntu15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007784.htmlpython3.1 3.1.2+20100915-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007785.htmlxorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007786.htmlubuntu-netbook-default-settings 0.8.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007787.htmlnetwork-manager-applet 0.8.1+git.20100809t190028.290dc70-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007788.htmlclutter-1.0 1.2.12-0ubuntu13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007789.htmledubuntu-meta 1.82 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007790.htmllinux-meta 2.6.35.22.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007791.htmlindicator-appmenu 0.0.11-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007792.htmlchromium-browser 6.0.472.59~r59126-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007793.htmlcups 1.4.4-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007794.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.22.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007795.htmljasper-initramfs 0.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007796.htmlido 0.1.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007797.htmlamarok 2:2.3.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007798.htmlplasma-widget-networkmanagement 0.9~svn1176084-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007799.htmlcloud-init 0.5.15-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007800.htmlsamba 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007801.htmlthunderbird 3.1.4+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007803.htmljasper-initramfs 0.25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007802.htmlindicator-me 0.2.9-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007804.htmleucalyptus 2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007805.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.7.0~rc1+git20100916-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007806.htmlapt-cacher-ng 0.5.6-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007807.htmlddd 1:3.3.12-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007810.htmllibdbusmenu-qt 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007808.htmlcups 1.4.4-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007809.htmlsugar-etoys-activity 115-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007813.htmlsugar-record-activity 82-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007812.htmlsugar-irc-activity 6-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007811.htmllibdebconf-kde 0.1~svn1167939-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007814.htmlubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007815.htmlplasma-widget-quickaccess 0.8.1-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007816.htmlpythonmagick 0.9.1-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007817.htmlpython3.1 3.1.2+20100915-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007818.htmlpython3-defaults 3.1.3-3ubuntu5~really3.1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007819.htmlgdcm 2.0.15-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007820.htmlprotobuf-c 0.12-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007821.htmldell-recovery 0.68 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007822.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.35.22.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007823.htmlpycxx 6.2.0-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007824.htmlpython-bsddb3 4.8.3-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007825.htmljinja2 2.5.2-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007826.htmlpython-httplib2 0.6.0-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007827.htmlgearman-interface 0.13.2-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007828.htmlpyyaml 3.09-4build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007829.htmlmarkupsafe 0.9.2-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007830.htmlgcl 2.6.7-60ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007831.htmlpitivi 0.13.5-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007832.htmlbamf 0.2.52-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007833.htmlclutk 0.3.58-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007834.htmlunity-asset-pool 0.8.16-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007835.htmllibzeitgeist 0.2.10-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007836.htmlunity-place-files 0.5.24-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007837.htmlsmuxi 0.8-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007838.htmllibcairo-ruby 1.8.1-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007839.htmlunity 0.2.40-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007840.htmlpython-distutils-extra 2.22-1~maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007841.htmlsqlalchemy 0.6.3-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007842.htmlgnome-exe-thumbnailer 0.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007843.htmlbanshee-community-extensions 1.7.4-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007844.htmllibffi 3.0.9-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007845.htmllibatomic-ops 7.2~alpha5+cvs20100601-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007852.htmlxpad 4.0-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007849.htmldahdi-linux 1:2.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007846.htmlrst2pdf 0.14.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007848.htmladmesh 0.95-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007847.htmlubuntu-netbook-default-settings 0.8.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007850.htmlpython3.1 3.1.2+20100915-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007851.htmlinitramfs-tools 0.98.1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007853.htmlruby-gnome2 0.19.3-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007854.htmldell-recovery 0.69 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007855.htmlipheth 1.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007857.htmlinput-utils 0.0.20051128-4ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007858.htmlrlplot 1.4-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007859.htmltora 2.1.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007856.htmlphp5 5.3.3-1ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007860.htmlcreoleparser 0.7.2-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007861.htmlffmpeg 4:0.6-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007862.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.7.0~rc1+git20100917-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007863.htmlgupnp-dlna 0.3.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007864.htmlturtleart 96-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007865.htmlbinutils 2.20.51.20100908-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007866.htmlvorbis-tools 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007867.htmlsqliteman 1.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007868.htmllinux-linaro 2.6.35-1006.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007869.htmlimagemagick 7:6.6.2.6-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007870.htmllinux-meta-linaro 2.6.35.1006.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007871.htmlgit-buildpackage 0.5.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007872.htmlunbound 1.4.5-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007873.htmlx264 2:0.98.1653+git88b90d9-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007874.htmlllvm-py 0.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007875.htmlgnome-media-player 0.1.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007878.htmlfbasics 2110.79-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007876.htmlcppcheck 1.44-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007877.htmlgnome-media-player 0.1.3-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007879.htmlgcc-snapshot 20100918-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007880.htmlcoq 8.2.pl2+dfsg-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007882.htmlopenmsx 0.8.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007883.htmloctave-miscellaneous 1.0.9-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007881.htmlsunpinyin 2.0.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007885.htmlchromium-browser 6.0.472.62~r59676-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007884.htmlgnome-activity-journal 0.5.0.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007888.htmlbanshee-community-extensions 1.7.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007886.htmlbanshee 1.7.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007887.htmlgm-notify 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007889.htmlPreviewing Moovida 2.0 on Ubuntu - http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Works...3/NvuHZgFh_8U/Testing Gnash 0.8.8 On Ubuntu - http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Works...3/DSPOodZepcw/Looking at Fedora 14 and Ubuntu 10.10  - https://lwn.net/Articles/403837/Canonical's Experiments With Hardware Sensors, Life Beyond Keyboards and TouchScreens - http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/c...-hardware.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*UWN Sneak Peek*

Jo Shields: Mono Mythbusting, September 2010 Edition - http://apebox.org/wordpress/rants/271/Not Lucky All The Time, But Smart Everyday: Perfection is Coming - http://undacuvabrutha.wordpress.com/...ion-is-coming/How far are we porting Ubuntu One to windows? - http://www.themacaque.com/?p=684Enjoying the new community wallpapers  - http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1128066097We do do that! - http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1127129434GMailWatcher for webmail lovers - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/520

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerJ Scott GwinLiraz SiriJonathan CarterAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

